# Top 5 Hunting/Survival Slingshots?



## Preparedmind101

Hi there. I am brand new here, so go gentle. I recently got turned onto slingshots when I was doing a video review of the Pathfinder Pocket Hunter (my youtube channel is the same name as my user name here). Although that is primarily for shooting arrows, I got to thinking maybe I ought to give good slingshots a try.

After a few youtube videos showing what is possible nowadays, I figured that this would be an excellent addition to any survival kit, if one maintains the skills to use it.

I started with gamekeeper slingshots, but hesitated based on feedback I have read about delivery times. Then on a recommendation, I checked out Flippinout. I was torn between the Scout and the Maxim Champ. Although the Scout looked like the better choice, I went with the Maxim Champ for pocketability.

It was very slick, but some sticky hockey tape on the forks and handle fixed that problem.

So I want to do some further videos exploring slingshots as survival tools, and am looking for expert recommendations. I am looking at The previously mentioned Scout as the next purchase, or a Mike Snody G10 Tactical Slingshot.

For the recommendations, keep the following in mind:

1) My channel is geared toward beginners/novices. I don't teach how to make a 5 piece cookset out of tree bark. It's a mix of survival and prepping mentality.

2) As it is gears toward people starting out, the cost of the recommendations should not be too high. My mentality is $50 tops.

3) Also, any favorite tutorial videos I could add as annotation links would be appreciated.

4) Ammo recommendations, and alternative ammo (anything you might be able to scavenge easily)

I'll be mentioning that I got my research help from this forum, and that interested parties should check this place out.

Thanks. I'm going to try and read through the site, but time is a precious commodity. Therefore, anyone wishing to take the time to answer, you have my thanks!


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Here are my thoughts on a commercially available survival slingshot.

1. Metal or synthetic frame for longevity and resistance to elements.

2. Uses large diameter tubes for longevity and multiple uses of latex tubes.

3. Large pouch to accommodate rocks and other found ammo.

4. Wide fork opening.

5. Dull, non-reflective finish.

More important than buying the proper equipment is learning a few basic skills such as;

1. How to tie tubes/bands to pouch.

2. How to tie tubes/bands to frame.

3. How to make a slingshot frame from a forked tree branch.

Learn those skills and if the purchased slingshot is lost, you can quickly make another.


----------



## harpersgrace

As Henry said a simple natural with a good set of bands will do the same things as pretty much any commercial one will do, and can be made in just a very few minutes with nothing more than a knife...
If youre looking for a good but inexpensive slingshot start with a rough and ready from A+.

A no bells a whistles slingshot that pretty much anyone can afford, that will use bands that can be found in most big box stores, a trumark FS 1

Pretty much anything from BunnyBuster

The scout is a real bullet proof frame and a great design.

Those are the ones that come to mind right off the bat...if your price was higher I'd go with one of the matal ones from Milbroproshop


----------



## Charles

Your most important survival weapon is your brain. The best survival slingshot is in your head. Knowing how to make a slingshot out of materials at hand is better than anything you might have stashed away. For short term survival, water and shelter are more important than anything else, and a slingshot is not going to be much help there. You can go without food for a long time. So in any survival situation in which hunting might play a role, there will almost always be time to make a slingshot out of natural materials. Stashing away several sets of bands with pouches attached makes some sense; elastic material might not be readily to hand, and suitable pouch material might also be scarce. A lot of bands with pouches attached will be very compact ... easily stored, easily carried. More game has been taken with unfinished, forked stick naturals using stones as ammo than with any other type of slingshot. If you know how to use a slingshot, a forked stick natural with decent bands will be just as good a survival weapon as the fanciest slingshot you can buy.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Thistle

Hi there, and welcome to the forum.

Take a look at some of the 'naturals' in the homemade slingshot section. This basic builder's kit by Hrawk is helpful I think.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/19316-beginner-slingshot-builders-kit/

Plenty of YT videos out there too. I kinda like this one by theartofweapons.






And then look through our supporting vendors list. Lots of cool stuff going on there. Some amazing craftsmanship.


----------



## August West

I agree with everything that has already been said. Also a forked stick and chained office bands is not only better but much better, than enything you can buy in a box store that I am aware of.

Learning how to make good slingshots, especially from found or scrounged material would be the most important thing to teach in my opinion. Chained rubber bands, different pouches how to tie bands to frame and pouch to bands.

A forked stick is just as good in practiced hands the most expensive custom but if you can't reband it yourself it won't be useful for long.


----------



## treefork

If your looking to buy one a polymer material would be the way to go. Impervious to weather , water , damage ect. I would recommed Tex in the vendors section for bands and pouches. ( a pouch for 50 cents that can shoot any thing) The slingshot from http://pocketpredator.com. for around $ 25. ( An economy model) The slingshot is an extremely accurate and effective tool tor small game but requires practice to be efficient. Maybe several months on average. People need to be advised of that fact. A lot of factors involved in the perfect shot.


----------



## Imperial

a valuable skill that must be learned is making one out of a forked tree branch, making a pouch out of available material ( jeans, shoe tongue, piece of canvas ) , using somehthing to tie the ends of the pouch ties and fork ties . survival is always about improvising and adjusting to the situation your in .


----------



## Thistle

One other thing I'd like to mention... Madison Parker doesn't have a very high opinion of FLAT bands, at least not when it comes to outdoor long-term survival strategy. And I'm quoting Parker here: "Flatbands: They shoot fast, but they don't have any endurance. They just don't last! You're in the field constantly repairing..." He likes to get 2,000 shots or so from his tubes. Personally, unless you're into speed competition and stuff like that, I'd learn to get really good with tubes. Roll up a good set of tubes (don't fold them) and stick 'em in your grab-and-go bag along with your other stuff.

This guy, Parker, is in his 60's and he still looks like he could rip the head off a wild boar with his bare hands. He admits that what he uses is very, VERY tough to draw. Those tubes are powerful! You need to build yourself up. It takes a bit of patience and time to build confidence, know-how, and accuracy. Pouch, bands, and ammo to match your setup is just as critical as a well-made slingshot.

Strength. You guys have a HUGE advantage over me. *Yes, I'm jealous, but I'll get over it*  Among other things, I like to use a dual pulley system at the gym. Bill Hays (Pocket Predator) has got a useful tip for pinch grip strength.


----------



## Nicholson

I second treefork with going the polymer route. I think it floats if dropped in water, very durable. The pocket predator slingshots have wide forks so shooting rocks is an option and polymer is very cost effective like 25 buks. I take mine hunting all the time. Spare bands or tubes stored in a ziplock is highly recommended


----------



## DaveSteve

Charles said:


> Your most important survival weapon is your brain. The best survival slingshot is in your head. Knowing how to make a slingshot out of materials at hand is better than anything you might have stashed away. For short term survival, water and shelter are more important than anything else, and a slingshot is not going to be much help there. You can go without food for a long time. So in any survival situation in which hunting might play a role, there will almost always be time to make a slingshot out of natural materials. Stashing away several sets of bands with pouches attached makes some sense; elastic material might not be readily to hand, and suitable pouch material might also be scarce. A lot of bands with pouches attached will be very compact ... easily stored, easily carried. More game has been taken with unfinished, forked stick naturals using stones as ammo than with any other type of slingshot. If you know how to use a slingshot, a forked stick natural with decent bands will be just as good a survival weapon as the fanciest slingshot you can buy.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles
> 
> I fully agree with this. Good post!


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Being able to make a sling, & keeping extra bands (id think latex tubes due to their versatility ) are for sure your best bet. But if you're just looking to buy one for your BOB, Dankung slingshots may be the best way to go; they're metal wrapped in paracord, small enough to throw in your back pocket, & heavy enough to use as a weapon unbanded in a pinch. They'll easily accommodate any band you can get your hands on, & probably sturdy enough for most creative uses you could think of with a piece of metal that size & shape. I just recently picked up my first one from someone selling it on this very forum because it was cheap ($30), & the seller happened to live about 6 miles from me. I've got a few slingshots, but I like this one more & more each time I use it. I'm getting another one to keep in my trunk, as I just found out they make several models. Well worth a look...


----------



## Cjw

If your willing to spend a little more money I'd go for the chief AJ HFX slingshot, slingbow . Then you can shoot steel shot, rocks or arrows . You can put lite tubes or heavy tubes on it. I have a few of them and the are real sturdy and well made.


----------



## Viper010

*partial quote from thistle's post*: "And I'm quoting Parker here: "Flatbands: They shoot fast, but they don't have any endurance. They just don't last! You're in the field constantly repairing..." He likes to get 2,000 shots or so from his tubes."

TexShooter sells very very longlasting flatbands. they are called LB2000 bands, and come pre-tied with a pretty big cupped pouch.
they cost $5 a set, shoot fantastic, and are specially designed to last very long. in the vendors section Tex posted a longeavity test n they got to OVER 2600 SHOTS!! before they tore. so if you prefer flats...

also, i heard great things about the longeavity of Linatex rubber. i think Flatband sells it, n you can also order it from simple-shot.com

just my 2 cents about long lasting flats. 
cheers, remco


----------



## ruthiexxxx

As someone who loves to make fancy slingshots I say this with gritted teeth....but the SS that goes in our bugout bag for pure survival would be the simple Barnett Black Widow (with folding wrist brace). Fitted with some serious rubber of course !
(But I'll take one of my own slingbows as well )


----------



## Thistle

Viper010 said:


> *partial quote from thistle's post*: "And I'm quoting Parker here: "Flatbands: They shoot fast, but they don't have any endurance. They just don't last! You're in the field constantly repairing..." He likes to get 2,000 shots or so from his tubes."
> 
> TexShooter sells very very longlasting flatbands. they are called LB2000 bands, and come pre-tied with a pretty big cupped pouch.
> they cost $5 a set, shoot fantastic, and are specially designed to last very long. in the vendors section Tex posted a longeavity test n they got to OVER 2600 SHOTS!! before they tore. so if you prefer flats...
> 
> also, i heard great things about the longeavity of Linatex rubber. i think Flatband sells it, n you can also order it from simple-shot.com
> 
> just my 2 cents about long lasting flats.
> cheers, remco


Thanks for the heads-up, Viper. I don't know anything about Tex's LB2000 bands. I'll trust you on that because I am aware that he's constantly field-testing his materials. I only just recently purchased some Linatex red latex. It has an elongation factor of 810% and a reputation for durability. I have it, but haven't tried it yet.

I don't remember the download date on Parker's video, but it's quite possible he was correct at the time he said that about flatbands not having endurance. Technology is changing all of the time. It's getting difficult to keep up with it.

One thing is for certain, before I made a decision on anything I'm trusting for survival situations, I'd want to review all of my options.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Thanks for the kudos Viper. The Saunders patented bands on the Lb2000 assemblies were specifically designed with survival packs in mind. They have very good UV protection, band life and performance. The LB2000 assemblies also come in a very small package and don't take much space. The difference between the Saunders Black Mamba bands and the LB2000 is the Mamba assemblies have a polymer pouch and the LB2000 bands have a boot leather pouch. The Saunders Black Mamba band assemblies might have a slightly longer life because of the pouch attachment, but the package that they com in is a little larger also. -- Tex


----------



## harpersgrace

One fork, 10 meters tubing, leather for 5 pouches, total investment aprx $10..doesn't get much simpler, cheaper or more replaceable..


----------



## Individual

I personally would go with a polymorph shooter, Whether you buy it or make it, it will last you 1000 years. Bands and pouch is up too you.

I'd go with, Leon L pouch

Cut the bands 14.86 cm long.

Band width at the fork is 2.3 cm.

Band width at the pouch is 0.92 cm.

You need 2 bands per side.

(theraband gold)

with M9 Hex nuts filled with your choice.


----------



## NaturalFork

Ultimate survival would be to have plenty of rubber. Then you could always cut a fork .. provided you have a saw. But in terms of commercial slingshots ... trumark fs-1 is good for survival since it is impervious to the elements and has storage in the handle.

Also the flippinout Scout would be great as well.


----------



## oldmiser

Well you can not go wrong with a Saunders Shooter that Tex Shooter sells..

Seal Sniper from Pocket Predator Bill Hays has..

There all very good for the entry level starting out slingshots that are budget priced..25 to 50 bucks..Money well worth spent...I would think you would want a universal shooter...Bot both types of bands..

Flatbands or tubes....I like flat bands my self..seem to last longer & are a tad bit faster~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Jacob Smalley

I would go with either a Bill Hays PocketPredator or http://www.thepathfinderstore.com/ has a really cool setup that snaps onto a commercial slingshot to shoot arrows. But the issue is usually gripping it with the pouch. I think Chief AJ has the best pouch setup for that. He has one that is just the strings for an arrow, and another that is a pouch with the arrow strings that you can use a release with. That being the one I want to get. As for bands, STBG will not do it. Double might. And any tubes you get at Wal-Mart suck. I myself am still looking at a few things such as the thicker bands from Simple-Shot. The most important thing though is to have a few sets just ready to go, flat or tubes. I like flats myself and have used tubes for years. I think flats are more accurate.


----------



## stinger

If you must buy, for this instance, go with the Scout, extra clips and bands. Just my opinion of course. Lots of good solid input above.


----------



## namazu

I would opt for both a flat band frame and a tube set up to cover all my bases . A hatcock target sniper and for tubes i opt for dankung . Com palm thunsder and agile toucan with looped 1842 and 1745 's .


----------



## namazu

I just the hfx from chief Aj. Look forward to test tubing by theraband. I like that it doubles as a slingbow .


----------



## Jacob Smalley

namazu said:


> I just the hfx from chief Aj. Look forward to test tubing by theraband. I like that it doubles as a slingbow .


What bands did you get? I have his arrow only set. But I need a whisker biscuit. Let me know how well the whole package works out. I am very interested.


----------



## namazu

Im sorry i ment to say i just ordered it yesterday. I did inquire about what the frame was made of ,they said its made of stainless steel i believe i heard on youtube that they using it with theratube silver . A video by mcq bushcraft he is using theraband blue tubing to hunt squirels. Ill let you know how goes when i get it


----------



## namazu

Jacob Smalley said:


> namazu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just the hfx from chief Aj. Look forward to test tubing by theraband. I like that it doubles as a slingbow .
> 
> 
> 
> What bands did you get? I have his arrow only set. But I need a whisker biscuit. Let me know how well the whole package works out. I am very interested.
Click to expand...


----------



## zippo

Here are my thoughts about what a survival slingshot should be :

1. made out of some sort of metal

2. light

3. concealable

here are my thoughts about what a basic hunting slingshot should be :

1. comfortable in the hand

2. easy to draw fast

3. fits nicely in the pocket

for starting hunting ammo i would say 9.5mm steel (3/8") would be great.

after that said - the slingshot i think would be the best for a starting hunter/survivalist ( and its a bit more then 50$ ) is the

Flippinout axiom flipkung survival slingshot - it sells at 65$ without the cord rapped around it and you can get it at simple-shot.com .


----------



## wll

*This is an old post and my next statement is probably going to tick some folks off but* .......

IMHO, the best survival sling is one that your are comfortable shooting, made of a material that is very break resistant - metal, G10, tough plastic, maybe laminated wood if sealed good, etc and one that will shoot tubes and flats. IMHO the vast majority of slingshots that advertise for survival are crap ! ...... could I make that any blunter or more to the point !

You are much better off having 50+' of flats or tubing than 20 slingshots (although you should probably have at around 5 that fit this category for your " BOB" set up), Your ahead of the game if you have good a supply of high quality pouches and a healthy ammo supply that fits those pouches and is balanced with the elastic retraction speed (don't leave any energy on the table). You may want 5/8" marbles or 7/16 steel for pigeons, squirrels and maybe rabbits (as this ammo weighs the same) with one size power set up ..... and maybe have a set up designed to shoot heavier ammo with another power supply balanced for that ammo. Your slingshots may do a host of duties from harvesting game, to throwing a line over trees with an antenna attached for communication, to maybe shooting shallow fish, to maybe, but not likely self protection ... but who knows !

You also may need a few tools to keep your sling in good shape as far as maybe changing gypsy ties or ?, that depends on your set up and attachment methods. A good supple of butchers thread and scissors, maybe tweezers or forceps are a smart move. A few feet of paracord for redoing gypsy ties should something go wrong (although my paracorded gypsy ties are going strong after many thousands of shots).

None of this takes into account food, water, medical, communications, etc, etc ..... I could go on for hours

Remember if you really need it .... "this is not an exercise soldier .... this is for real" (quote from one of the Bourne movies ;- )

Of course all this stuff is nice to fantasize that you are the biggest and baddest dude out there, and you and your sling shot are going to conquer all of North America but guess what ... your not ! not by a long shot ! The biggest and baddest dude is the guy or gal with the brains to stay alive and play it smart. No matter how many weapons you have, if your dumb ... you will soon be the dumbest deadest guy with the most guns !

So much for my Memorial weekend Friday evening rant ;- )

wll


----------



## Jacob Smalley

namazu said:


> Jacob Smalley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namazu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just the hfx from chief Aj. Look forward to test tubing by theraband. I like that it doubles as a slingbow .
> 
> 
> 
> What bands did you get? I have his arrow only set. But I need a whisker biscuit. Let me know how well the whole package works out. I am very interested.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Well how did it work out? Did you get the arrow only bands and shoot it? Take any game with it?


----------



## twang

Charles said:


> Your most important survival weapon is your brain. The best survival slingshot is in your head. Knowing how to make a slingshot out of materials at hand is better than anything you might have stashed away. For short term survival, water and shelter are more important than anything else, and a slingshot is not going to be much help there. You can go without food for a long time. So in any survival situation in which hunting might play a role, there will almost always be time to make a slingshot out of natural materials. Stashing away several sets of bands with pouches attached makes some sense; elastic material might not be readily to hand, and suitable pouch material might also be scarce. A lot of bands with pouches attached will be very compact ... easily stored, easily carried. More game has been taken with unfinished, forked stick naturals using stones as ammo than with any other type of slingshot. If you know how to use a slingshot, a forked stick natural with decent bands will be just as good a survival weapon as the fanciest slingshot you can buy.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Nice Charles.

on a side note good tip for the hockey tape.


----------



## JRSC

As Far as ammo goes, you can't beat marbles. They're plentiful and cheap and can do some damage on the receiving end. And when those run out take some clay from a river or creek side and make balls and harden them with Fire.


----------



## wll

JRSC said:


> As Far as ammo goes, you can't beat marbles. They're plentiful and cheap and can do some damage on the receiving end. And when those run out take some clay from a river or creek side and make balls and harden them with Fire.


I shot a lot of 5/8" marbles today, and they flew out very hard and fast..... yes, marbles are cheap, fly true and within their hunting parameters hit hard !

wll


----------



## nutthrower

Preparedmind101 said:


> Hi there. I am brand new here, so go gentle. I recently got turned onto slingshots when I was doing a video review of the Pathfinder Pocket Hunter (my youtube channel is the same name as my user name here). Although that is primarily for shooting arrows, I got to thinking maybe I ought to give good slingshots a try.
> 
> After a few youtube videos showing what is possible nowadays, I figured that this would be an excellent addition to any survival kit, if one maintains the skills to use it.
> 
> I started with gamekeeper slingshots, but hesitated based on feedback I have read about delivery times. Then on a recommendation, I checked out Flippinout. I was torn between the Scout and the Maxim Champ. Although the Scout looked like the better choice, I went with the Maxim Champ for pocketability.
> 
> It was very slick, but some sticky hockey tape on the forks and handle fixed that problem.
> 
> So I want to do some further videos exploring slingshots as survival tools, and am looking for expert recommendations. I am looking at The previously mentioned Scout as the next purchase, or a Mike Snody G10 Tactical Slingshot.
> 
> For the recommendations, keep the following in mind:
> 
> 1) My channel is geared toward beginners/novices. I don't teach how to make a 5 piece cookset out of tree bark. It's a mix of survival and prepping mentality.
> 
> 2) As it is gears toward people starting out, the cost of the recommendations should not be too high. My mentality is $50 tops.
> 
> 3) Also, any favorite tutorial videos I could add as annotation links would be appreciated.
> 
> 4) Ammo recommendations, and alternative ammo (anything you might be able to scavenge easily)
> 
> I'll be mentioning that I got my research help from this forum, and that interested parties should check this place out.
> 
> Thanks. I'm going to try and read through the site, but time is a precious commodity. Therefore, anyone wishing to take the time to answer, you have my thanks!


101 - good to see ya here bud, follow you on your channel, which all here should drop in for a visit, wont be disappointed - these guys here will get you pointed in the right direction, their all great people


----------



## harpersgrace

Considering that was his first and only post from three years ago, he either found out all he wanted to know, or found out nothing he wanted to know


----------



## Jacob Smalley

harpersgrace said:


> Considering that was his first and only post from three years ago, he either found out all he wanted to know, or found out nothing he wanted to know


LOL. Ya, hes done a few videos with slingshots. I think hes on the right track with them.


----------

